# Best plow setup for a lifted TJ?



## Jim_M (Dec 11, 2003)

My 97 TJ is lifted about 3 inches over stock and runs 33" rubber. Is there any plow that will work in this application? How about with some easy modifications?


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

You are going to have to lower the receiver hitch on Jeep a lot for it to work correctly and brace it as well. This really needs a custom made hitch to work correctly.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Receiver hitch? I guess I am lost I thought he said plow not trailer hitch?

I would think that about any plow that has a TJ mounting kit would work. It would be best to modify it a little so that things are at the proper angle but 3" is not that much. Check with your local dealers and see what they can do for you. You have a certain brand in mind? What are you planning on doing with it?


----------



## Jim_M (Dec 11, 2003)

I planned on plowing my dirve at a new house (~200 feet, plus 2 car pad and 2 car garage entrance pad), plus mother-in-law's, aunt's, and 2 friend's drives. 

I suppose I should call a local dealer. There is a reputable Fisher/Western dealer that I can call. 

I'm open to any brand or other reccomendations though. Having only operated a plow at a new car dealer many years ago, my skills and knowledge are limited. 

Thanks for the replies so far. If anyone has a good setup on a lifted TJ I'd welcome the input.


----------



## jeepboy (Nov 13, 2003)

i've had a western unimount on my 98 tj with a true 2 inch lift and 31's. It plowed alot of snow with no noticable lifting when angled fully. You will be about 2 inches taller then me,but if your running a spring lift they tend to settle about an inch after being run a while. I would check your dealer about how it will work though. better safe than sorry.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Crumm said:


> Receiver hitch? I guess I am lost I thought he said plow not trailer hitch?
> 
> I would think that about any plow that has a TJ mounting kit would work. It would be best to modify it a little so that things are at the proper angle but 3" is not that much. Check with your local dealers and see what they can do for you. You have a certain brand in mind? What are you planning on doing with it?


Try about 5 to 6 inches, 3 inch lift, and 2 to 3 inches for tires. Stock kit will not work here, it will have to be modified to get hitch at correct height and it will push its best when setup correctly. Lifted vehicals are not always best choice to push with because you will have a hitch hanging way do in front if done properly and it will take away from your "look" too.


----------



## jpunlimited (Aug 12, 2004)

*meyer/ jeep*

I have the 2 inch coil spacers in my 04 unlimited and the meyer has plenty of adjustment and would work with 33s. check out the meyer and the way it attaches and you will like the drop. also I can remove the frame completely in 5 minutes(20 to reinstall) to go off road. if you get a plow and your jeep is a little high go get some take off rims and tires to run the plow.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

jpunlimited said:


> if you get a plow and your jeep is a little high go get some take off rims and tires to run the plow.


Maybe best advise yet on the matter.


----------



## Jim_M (Dec 11, 2003)

Good advice, thanks all. jpunlimited, would you happen to have any pics of the Meyer TJ mount? Which Meyer plow and mount do you have?


----------



## jpunlimited (Aug 12, 2004)

*I will try*

I will take some but I don't know how to post them..


----------



## jpunlimited (Aug 12, 2004)

*here goes nothin*

hope you can see them


----------



## Jim_M (Dec 11, 2003)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! I really appreaciate the pictures.


----------

